# Tobacco Supermarket in GA



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from Tobacco Supermarket in Decatur Ga?

Or even been there?

Their website is the worst on the face of the earth, I think being down, might actually improve it... However their selection is quite wide and prices seem middle of the road. Not stellar, but....

tobaccosupermarket.com

ETA: It looks like it is run out of a house.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Their site says: "TOBACCO SUPERMARKET HAS BEEN ON LINE SINCE 1989" but the World Wide Web didn't exist then - I don't even think Prodigy existed yet. Were they selling to scientists and professors over the internet?


----------



## atfan (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they used to have several retail B&M's in the Atlanta area and the last location recently closed ...the proprietor ,Joyce White has alot of interesting stories to tell....here's a link to a podcast featuring her :

scroll to the fourth podcast down....

- Podcast

Warren


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow. That is one terrible web site.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hell, I've never even heard of it and I've lived in Atlanta my entire life....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

CrankyChris said:


> Wow. That is one terrible web site.


It dates back to the days before Al Gore invented the internet :tease:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Funny thing is, Royal Cigar (The B&M) is no longer in Atlanta. The lady who owns the company sells out of her basement now. The number has been disconnected, too....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Too many other sources in Atlanta for me to see what is there.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You can listen to an interview with the owner, Joyce White, at the Oom Paul podcast: - Podcast


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Not hardly the worst prices and a very nice range including Reiner Long Golden Flake, McConnells Scottish, etc. Phone works.

Somebody buy me a few tins of the LGF to try this place out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Hell, I've never even heard of it and I've lived in Atlanta my entire life....


I would love to know of a few good pipe shops in the Atlanta area, near Kennesaw or Douglasville


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Their site says: "TOBACCO SUPERMARKET HAS BEEN ON LINE SINCE 1989" but the World Wide Web didn't exist then - I don't even think Prodigy existed yet. Were they selling to scientists and professors over the internet?


They were online, but got damn few hits


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> I would love to know of a few good pipe shops in the Atlanta area, near Kennesaw or Douglasville


Cigar Superstore has decent tobacco selection, mostle Lane and Altadis, but a good variety. They are at the corner of sandy plains and 5.

marietta Cigar company is nice, some tinned tobacco and bulks, pretty pipe friendly and knowledgable, right off the square.

Mister G's in Towne lake is smaller, but when you just need a quick, cheap bulk, they are there.

Roswell has Cigar Merchant on the corner of Mansell and Hwy 9 behind starbucks.. LOTS of pipes and tinned and bulk.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

phatmax said:


> Cigar Superstore has decent tobacco selection, mostle Lane and Altadis, but a good variety. They are at the corner of sandy plains and 5.
> 
> marietta Cigar company is nice, some tinned tobacco and bulks, pretty pipe friendly and knowledgable, right off the square.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## piercewatl (Jun 2, 2010)

brianwalden said:


> Their site says: "TOBACCO SUPERMARKET HAS BEEN ON LINE SINCE 1989" but the World Wide Web didn't exist then - I don't even think Prodigy existed yet. Were they selling to scientists and professors over the internet?


 Hmmm... well since you apparenty don't know what you are talking about, let me help you with the homework you should have done before posting. Tobacco Supermarket went online with Compuserve in Feb 1989. At that time, the internet, as it was, was available in static webpages only. Nevertheless, the ads placed by Royal Cigar Co. in Men's hunting and fishing periodicals were replaced with static advertisments. The first dynamic web catalog was released in 1994. As far as hits go, I seriously doubt anyone was counting back then, or even had a way to count site hits, but it was obviously enough to grow the mail order business.


----------



## piercewatl (Jun 2, 2010)

DBCcigar said:


> Funny thing is, Royal Cigar (The B&M) is no longer in Atlanta. The lady who owns the company sells out of her basement now. The number has been disconnected, too....


Guys c'mon... you are just killing me.. a basement... really... LMAO. Last time I checked there was no basement. I have seen a few accurate statements on here, not many. New to this site and wondering where the members get their information??? Accuracy of statements is less than 15% based on what I have read so far.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sorry for assuming that you were running things out of a basement. Perhaps you do business in the dining room? or the garage? You do realize that Google Maps shows your location as a nice white house with green shutters don't you?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piercewatl said:


> Guys c'mon... you are just killing me.. a basement... really... LMAO. Last time I checked there was no basement. I have seen a few accurate statements on here, not many. New to this site and wondering where the members get their information??? Accuracy of statements is less than 15% based on what I have read so far.


Maybe you can enlighten us with some other facts since I live in the area. You post up saying things aren't so but give no other information other than saying what you have. Give is some info so we can determine if this is a real establishment where people can walk in and pick out product or is it a place that is online order only? Other than your 2 posts saying what you aren't you aren't helping yourself to what you could be.:dunno:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

piercewatl said:


> Guys c'mon... you are just killing me.. a basement... really... LMAO.... Accuracy of statements is less than 15% based on what I have read so far.


Please be so kind to illuminate us with the other, correct, 85%. It would be helpful and a courtesy.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Well well, look at piercewatl making friends already. How nice.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> Prodigy


Wow! What a throwback. I can remember my friend showing me Prodigy at his house in maybe 1991 or so. I would have been 8 years old at the time. I had completely forgotten about that. I also remember CompuServe. And then the AOL "free minutes" disks they used to send out. Ah, the memories...look at how far we've come.


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

I live right down the street! Can I come hang out in the basement? Whoops that sounds creepy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, maybe we can all come over for cookies and Kool-aid sometime. If you're really cool you'll hire a clown to entertain us during our post-party smoke


----------

